# who else gets cramping and diarrhea that hits you out of nowhere?



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

My biggest issue with my ibs is the cramps and diarrhea that come on suddenly at random. Perfect example..this evening i was making dinner..have felt pretty ok all day..no sooner do i finish cooking then the cramps hit. Then the diarrhea a few minutes later. I find this to be the most stressful, annoying and debilitating aspect of ibs. Being fine one minute then in full blown ibs mode the next. Anyone else find this to be as awful as i do?


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I have had many a commute to work where the first half im fine, then cramping and D hit me from nowhere. It's terrible and im stuck in a subway car, freaking out and holding it as muc has i can until a stop where I know i can find a bathroom.I tend to not have too many random D attacks ive noticed after the late afternoon, but at work it hits from time to time. Serious cramping and then a mad dash for the bathroom. It IS terrible and causes me great anxiety.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

It gives me anxiety as i never know when it will happen. I hate it the most when it happens and im driving. I tend to get the cramps then i start getting anxious and panicky which im sure leads to diarrhea more quickly. Its pretty upsetting though since i never really know when and where ill start having issues.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Sometimes, I do a little breathing exercise to help calm the stomach and keep the urgency to as manageable as possible. I just close my eyes, breathe in slowly to the count of 4, and out slowly to the count of 4, focusing on the numbers. It has helped me prolong things for up to 15 minutes, especially when i have no bathroom access. I wish i drove to work; at least i could pull over. Being stuck on the NYC subway can be horrifying, especially when there are train delays and we just sit in the tunnel. I freaaak out that I'm going to have an accident!


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

My boyfriend wants us to move to nyc because hes from staten island. He told me i could get a job in the city and take the train to and from work. I told him thats not an option. Im way too freaked out to be on public transit with the way my bowels are. When we visited his dad in nj we took the train into nyc to go have dinner. I could barely eat because i knew i was going to have to get back on the train.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I have that problem also.Not as much since I got on meds.(listed below) I also do the breathing technique to try and head off the anxiety.It helps sometimes.I live outside a rural town and everything is mostly with in a 15 to 20 minute car ride max, with lots of places to stop if I have to.I hate using public restrooms.We have no public transport here of any kind.The only train tracks we have service the lumber industry in the next town and an asphault plant outside of town.No cabs and only school buses when school is in.I absolutely could not live in a city.I will feel to out of control and it would cause my IBSD and axiety to get much worse.


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I can definitely relate to the IBSD coming out of nowhere and the cycle of anxiety that most likely makes it worse. I have tried breathing techniques also and sometimes they calm me down and sometimes they don't. This is really an awful thing to live with and makes me so depressed. I am glad to know I am not alone, but unfortunately I know that does not make it any easier for all of us to deal with.


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

I completely understand. In fact, for me, exactly what you described is the biggest thing I hate most about my symptoms. I hate it when I get invited to go somewhere and I don't want to go in fear that I'll be someplace and have the sudden cramping and D from out if nowhere. Ugh.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I have missed out on many good oppertunities due to my IBSD.Some were money makers.I am still missing out for fear of an accident.I just can't handle that kind of embarrassment.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I cant even go to the movies anymore. I hate getting up in the middle of a quiet movie theatre to try and get to the restroom. And i HATE using large public restrooms where theres a lot of people around. It makes me uncomfortable because my d can be noisy at times. I avoid a lot of things that used to be fun for me.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

I used to be what some call a "shameful goer" I HATED going in public when i was younger, so much so, i wouldn't. I held it in at school in HS and college, i'd avoid it when traveling. Now, with the IBSD... it's turned me into a shameless goer because honestly, i feel so miserable, i just don't care anymore. It has to be done. So... silver lining? haha

I've lived in the city my whole life, born and raised. I do love being here; i'd be OK with my commute if it was 30-40 minutes, but since it's over an hour, it makes it harder. I'm looking for a job in Manhattan to shorten things ( i hate my job currently anyway, or really the company, so it works out)


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Cant you get Lotronex where you live?


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

jmc09 said:


> Cant you get Lotronex where you live?


It is available here specificly for women and for men under extreme circustances.My doctor offered to test me and see if his board would allow him to use it off label for me.I declined as I feel I need more time to try somethings on my own.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I was never given the option and have never had a doc recommend it. They gave me bentyl(?) that didnt help at all


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

windemere said:


> I was never given the option and have never had a doc recommend it. They gave me bentyl(?) that didnt help at all


Bentyl is the same thing I am taking.I have the generic dicyclomine.I take 20mg tabs every 6 hours for cramping and spasms in my digestive system.It helps but is no cure.


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I take 10mg Bentyl 3 times a day before meals. It only helps with the spasms. The diarrhea still continues at least a few times a week.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea..i still had diarrhea when i was on it and when i lost my insurance i didnt want to keep paying for it. Imodium is much cheaper.


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

I pay $8 a month for the generic dicyclomine with Ingel's uninsured pharmacy plan and a discount with thier rewards card.I know not every state has this deal or has an Ingel's.Publix is usually good at helping people get discounts on meds.Sometimes you have to ask for the generic version because the pharmacy want to wring you for all the money they can.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Im in pittsburgh..we dont have national chain grocery stores..so their pharmacies arent cheap. And the rite aid/cvs/walgreens are always expensive. I really just gave up on it because it didnt help much. I can deal with the spasms..the diarrhea is what i hate and i still had diarrhea while on bentyl


----------



## Lisa Dale Niblett (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate that it will hit me anytime, anywhere. Doesn't matter what I eat or don't eat. It's worse if I am under any kind of stress, but who doesn't have stress. The cramping is bad, but sometimes it feels like I have hot coals in my lower intestines. I will get hot and cold like I've got a fever or something before the diarrhea hits. I hate that I miss out on things I'd like to go do over fear of having an IBS attack.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I also suffer the viscious circle of anxiety and diarrhea. Each one makes the other worse. My gastro doctor recommended seeing a cognitive behavior therapist. I have only had one session...kind of get to know you thing. She specializes in IBS. She will try to change the mind/gut reaction. I'm sceptical, but will try anything and she says even sceptics have had good results. God knows I've used every pill, powder, liquid, and diet known to man. I can't speak for everyone, but I know my mind is causing part of my problem.


----------



## mbortree (Aug 7, 2013)

windemere said:


> I was never given the option and have never had a doc recommend it. They gave me bentyl(?) that didnt help at all


I take bentyl and it helps a little but i still have lots of pain. Is this pain normal with IBSD? I have just been diagnosed even tho I have been suffering at least 4 years


----------



## ibscripple (May 7, 2013)

mbortree said:


> I take bentyl and it helps a little but i still have lots of pain. Is this pain normal with IBSD? I have just been diagnosed even tho I have been suffering at least 4 years


It can be.You need to keep your doctor updated about your pain and locations.Some pain in certain areas can be a sign of other problems related to digestion.Some can be cause by anxiety.I am on dicyclomine which is the generic version of Bentyl.It rarely helps with cramping unless it's light cramping.My doctor prescribed me pepermint oil concentrate.I do a couple drops in my tea 3x a day and it helps a little more than the dicyclomine.I think the pepermint oil pills work better,IMO.


----------

